# Star Award of Excellence - 2017 AKC National Championship



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

This last week we (my husband and oldest son too) attended the dog shows and 2017 National Championship dog show in Orlando. When we booked the trip my husband said, "I want to spend as little time as possible at the show.". He succeeded, he went fishing and visited old friends. But he showed up when it mattered!

Our beautiful Beagle Star, GCH CH Lokavi Longhorn Shine Upon A Texas Star AOE, received an Award of Excellence. I am beaming and so proud.
Of course, I made sure everyone knew I also had a standard poodle and corgi. I got over to the poodle rings so I could admire and cheer them on. Go Star Go!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations! I have a special spot in my heart for beagles since our childhood dog was a beagle. Also my brother's family just adopted two retired lab beagles. One was a blood donor and the other had been in some behavioral studies. My younger niece (who wants to be a vet) met them over the summer at a program for aspiring veterinary professionals at Tufts.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Congratulations on the Award of Excellence! What a sweet beagle face he has!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations. I bet your beagle was tail-wagging happy, especially if there was a treat involved.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulations, an award of excellence from the AKC National Championship is beyond a brag! Fantastic accomplishment.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow, congratulations. I love the picture of you and Star. My brother in law has beagles - they are wonderful dogs.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow, oh wow! Congratulations on your Texas super Star! Beautiful picture of you both.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

:congrats::congrats::congrats:

That's fabulous.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I grew up with beagles so I also have a soft spot for them.

You and Star have accomplished so much in a short amount of time!

Poppy and I are VERY proud of her GodMama and Star! :angel:


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Congratulations! What a darling photo! My husband's brother adopted a beagle from a shelter so we also have a beagle in the family. I will say she is extremely naughty but very cute haha.


----------



## poshandpoodles (Mar 22, 2017)

Congratulations on you and your dog's hard work!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

They have to be cute, because they are so naughty.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

You and she are gorgeous!! Star's name was quite prescient!


----------

